# Recommendations....



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

I just added another 2GB XMS2 Corsair ram to my computer to make it 4GB and overclock again my CPU further.... the problem is i want to know if its stable or not, ive read about the orthos or prime95 that if u can run it for 10Hrs w/out any problems, that means the computer is okay... so should i give it a try and is it safe? which is better for my quad core...?? thanx for any reply and suggestions..


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

well ive run the test using OCCT on CPU only for 2 and a half hours.. the temps load was at 59C for the cores and 49C for the CPU... is this fine?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

yes even if you have a b3 version you are below the max temp


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

ok great.. thanx.. just for my information.. what is the load temps i shud be worried?


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

what is the max temp for quad q6600 under load? i mean the temps that i should be worry about when using OCCT ?


----------



## Killer Squirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

anything above 70 degrees is bad


----------

